# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Firmware v01.76 Released

## GSM-AYA

Hi, new firmware for Cyclone Box is just uploaded at server. 
Added support for Blackberry MEP-29318-002. 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## فادي فراس

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## hmodn70

اين التحديث يا هندس

----------

